# Bundesjugendtag des (VDSF)DAFV in Berlin



## Thomas9904 (4. September 2013)

Vorabveröffentlichung Magazin Oktober




> *Bundesjugendtag des (VDSF)DAFV in Berlin​*
> Das Delegiertenmaterial für den Bundesjugendtag des (VDSF)DAFV am 20./21. 09. 2013 wurde nun verschickt.
> 
> *Allgemein*
> ...


----------



## m-spec (4. September 2013)

*AW: Bundesjugendtag des (VDSF)DAFV in Berlin*

Hallo Thomas,

einiges hast Du hier aber ausgelassen oder?

z.B. Fahren wir nach Berlin um eine neue Bundesjugendleitung zu wählen. Die Kandiaten wurden am 15.06.2013 in Leuna ermittelt. (Steht auch im Delegiertenmaterial). Und die Jugendordnung des VDSF wurde mitgeschickt, da es für die DAFV-Jugend noch keine gibt (sicherlich ein Versäumnis mit dem ich aber erstmal noch leben kann und das sich mit dem stehen einer neuen Bundesjugendleitung dann auch schnell beheben lässt.)


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. September 2013)

*AW: Bundesjugendtag des (VDSF)DAFV in Berlin*

"um die wichtigsten Funktionen der Bundesjugendleitung zu besetzen" - ausgemauschelt von gerade mal 18 Leuten in Leuna bei einem "Workshop"..

Wenn da alles schon in Leuna bestimmt wurde, wählt ihr ja nicht (aus), ihr nickt nur ab - das ist ja nun keine berichtenswerte Neuigkeit, sondern übliches Verbandsvorgehen wie schon immer auch früher in VDSF oder DAV, oder?

Dann viel Spaß in Berlin -  Du kannst dann ja nachher berichten, wie das wirklich war da...

Aus offiziellen Quellen des (VDSF)DAFV - ob Erwachsene oder Jugend - kriegt man ja keine Infos, und wenn doch mal was kommt, ist es kaum glaubwürdig..


----------



## Dorschgreifer (5. September 2013)

*AW: Bundesjugendtag des (VDSF)DAFV in Berlin*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> "um die wichtigsten Funktionen der Bundesjugendleitung zu besetzen" - ausgemauschelt von gerade mal 18 Leuten in Leuna bei einem "Workshop"..
> 
> Wenn da alles schon in Leuna bestimmt wurde, wählt ihr ja nicht (aus), ihr nickt nur ab - das ist ja nun keine berichtenswerte Neuigkeit, sondern übliches Verbandsvorgehen wie schon immer auch früher in VDSF oder DAV, oder?
> 
> ..


 
Ja, stimmt, es wäre sicherlich besser gewesen sich keinen für diesen Job zu suchen, der dazu bereit wäre die Arbeit zu machen. Hätte man sich ja in Berlin überraschen lassen können, ob das einer machen möchte. Im Zweifel hätte man ja auf eine Jugendleitung verzichten können, warum soll man auch Jugendliche betreuen oder was für die tun....|uhoh:

Die Bereitschaft Ehrenämter zu übernehmen nimmt nicht gerade zu und wenn sich schon welche einer bereit erklären, dann kann man die auch zur Wahl stellen, das bedeutet aber nicht, dass es in Berlin nicht noch weitere Kandidaten geben könnte, die sich plötzlich dazu bereit erklären, die müssen nur ihren Arxxx hochkriegen.

Aber vielleicht könntest Du dich ja dafür als Gegenkandidat zur Verfügung stellen Thomas... Ach ne, geht ja nicht, Du bist ja überhaupt nicht organisiert, hast immer nur schlaue Ratschläge und findest fast alles doof, was Organisierte so tun.|uhoh:

Vileleicht solltest Du deine eigen Signatur mal überdenken:



> *Allen* Anglern verpflichtet...........


 
Änder das lieber in "nur den Anglern mit meinen Vorstellungen verpflichtet"


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. September 2013)

*AW: Bundesjugendtag des (VDSF)DAFV in Berlin*

Dass wenigstens die normale Arbeit wie Wahlen gemacht wird, ist wohl angesichts des sonstigen Desasters (Finanzen, zahlreiche Missstände bei Veranstaltungen, etc.) das Wenigste.

Haben sich die Kandidaten den Jugendlichen denn auch vorgestellt? Wurde nachgefragt was die warum und wie dann machen wollen?

Oder war das wie beim Bundesverband, bei den Erwachsenen?

Bei dem dann sowas passiert bei Wahlen wie inzwischen ja bekannt?

Bei denen auf Vorschlag eines "kompetenten" Landesverbandes eine komplett untaugliche Präsidentin gewählt wurde - wohl weil sich weder in der Politik noch im DAV (sie ist ja Ehrenmitglied im VDSF, LV-SH) kompetente(re?) Leute fanden, welche sich das antun wollten???

Nun hat man eine Präsidentin, die weder angelt, noch von Anglern oder Angeln auch nur ansatzweise Ahnung hat.

Die Fragen von ihren LV (den Mitgliedern) nicht beantwortet, die im Präsidium die weitere Spaltung nicht verhindert, die weder zu Kassenlage noch zu Inhalten etwas zu sagen hat, die ihre laut Präsidiumssitzung zugeteilte Arbeit nicht macht (Öffentlichkeitsarbeit, siehe Seite des DAFV z. B., keine Veröffentlichungen zu anglerischen Problemen, keinerlei Kontakte und Nachfragen bei der Politik bez. Bundestagswahl etc.).

Die auch organisatorisch nix auf die Reihe bringt (welche (wenn überhaupt) Geschäfts/Finanzordnung zählt, welche Geschäftsstelle macht was, auf welcher Grundlage wurde in den Geschäftsstellen 2013 Geld ausgegeben etc.)...

Da hat auch die Jugendleitung (Kurt Klamet ist ja der Jugendlichste und damit Geeignetste für den Job als Vize für Jugend im Präsidium des (VDSF)DAFV ;-)) sich wohl ein Beispiel an der Untauglichkeit von Präsidentin und Präsidium des (VDSF)DAFV genommen und will das dann gekonnt auch so umsetzen...

Passt scho ;-)))



PS:
Was sollen die bei der BJL auch beschliessen, solange vom Bundesverband weder inhaltliche Richtlinien vorliegen, noch ein Haushaltsplan??

Warum wurde diese Jugend-HV nicht auf nach der HV des Bundesverbandes verlegt, irgendwann muss auch die Bundesverbandstrümmertruppe bez. Inhalten und Finanzen mal Farbe bekennen - danach können ja Gliederungen erst überhaupt vernünftig was beschliessen...

So sind alle Beschlüsse ja nur unter dem Vorbehalt der Entscheidungen der Mitgliederversammlung des Bundesverbandes zu fassen...

Wenn man dann weiss, dass diverse Landesverbände schon Vorschläge diskutieren, die Jugendarbeit grundsätzlich vom Bundesverband in die Landesverbände zu verlagern, weil die das zum einen besser könnten und zum anderen das dem BV Geld sparen würde, wird das noch lustiger, was da abgeht und was da an Geld für so eine Sitzung verbrannt wird...


----------



## Sharpo (5. September 2013)

*AW: Bundesjugendtag des (VDSF)DAFV in Berlin*

Hier prallen Realität und Wunschdenken aufeinander.

Ich verstehe hier Thomas voll und ganz, aber solche Wahlen für ein Ehrenamt sind leider keine Landtagswahl wo die Kandidaten im Vorfeld feststehen und "Wahlkampf" betreiben können.
Oder in in der Tagesordnung erwähnung finden mit ..evtl. einem kleinen Lebenslauf ...und auch Redezeit bei der Versammlung.

Leider...leider...finden sich aber die Personen für ein Ehrenamt oftmals nur am Stammtisch oder sehr kurzfristig während der Versammlung (Mitleidtsaktion).

Ergänzung:
Im Fall des DAFV ist es aber meiner Meinung nach selbstverschuldeter Notstand.
Mit einer bessere Informationspolitik, mit einbeziehung der Basis also der Angler..
gebe es sicherlich mehr Auswahl für den Posten der Jugendarbeit.
Aber man bleibt ja lieber unter sich in diesen Etagen.

Ich wusste ja nicht mal, dass es diese Termine gibt/ gab.
Und da bin ich sicherlich nicht allein.

Zur Jugendförderung:
Welche Jugend wird gefördert? Die Söhne und Töchter von Pieper & Co.?
In der Basis kommt doch nichts an! Nicht mal Informationen!!!


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (5. September 2013)

*AW: Bundesjugendtag des (VDSF)DAFV in Berlin*



Dorschgreifer schrieb:


> Die Bereitschaft Ehrenämter zu übernehmen nimmt nicht gerade zu


 
Und die Auswahl im Verbandsbereich wird meiner Meinung nach durch die ungeschriebenen Verbandsgesetze ja noch deutlich eingeschränkt- nur "Ja-Sager" und unmündige Personen dürfen Ämter besetzen...|uhoh:!


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. September 2013)

*AW: Bundesjugendtag des (VDSF)DAFV in Berlin*

Mal sehen, was da rauskommt heute....


----------



## Deep Down (21. September 2013)

*AW: Bundesjugendtag des (VDSF)DAFV in Berlin*



Dorschgreifer schrieb:


> Die Bereitschaft Ehrenämter zu übernehmen nimmt nicht gerade zu und wenn sich schon welche einer bereit erklären, dann kann man die auch zur Wahl stellen, das bedeutet aber nicht, dass es in Berlin nicht noch weitere Kandidaten geben könnte, die sich plötzlich dazu bereit erklären, die müssen nur ihren Arxxx hochkriegen.



Tja, warum sollte die Bereitschaft bei diesem Desaster auch steigen?
Wer will sich das denn ernsthaft antun?
Da zieht doch auch Mitleid mit den Kurzen als Argument nicht mehr!

Wenn das Aussuchen zu dem schon so los geht, dann hat verständlicherweise schon keiner anderer mehr Lust sich als Schießbudenfigur ebenfalls aufstellen zu lassen und als "Gegner" dann wohl noch wie der Letzte behandelt zu werden! Das vergämt ihm dann zu dem auch noch sein Hobby!

Da ist wieder dieser komische Vereins- bzw. Verbandsklüngel am Werke, der jeden anderen abschreckt ein solches Ehrenamt zu bekleiden!

Widerlich!

Schade, es wird wieder mal ne Chance vertan, es vorbildlich besser zu machen!


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. September 2013)

*AW: Bundesjugendtag des (VDSF)DAFV in Berlin*

erster Wasserstand:
Alles schon gelaufen, da man eigentlich eh nix groß beschliessen konnte..

Wurde auch da nur mehr oder weniger Geld verbrannt für ne sinnlose Sitzung..

Da ja seitens des (VDSF)DAFV keine belastbaren Zahlen vorlagen und somit keiner weiss, was eigentlich an Kohle reinkommt für die Jugend, wurde einfach der letztjährige Haushalt genommen und "unter Vorbehalt" beschlossen.......

Es wurde ein komplett neuer Jugendvorstand gewählt, da gab s auch einen Eklat.

Der bisherige Jugendchef Mario Raddatz wollte nicht zurücktreten, sondern  das erst auf der HV des (VDSF)DAFV im November machen (seine Amtszeit ginge eigentlich noch anderthalb Jahre).

Um einen kompletten Neuanfang zu ermöglichen, wurde dann der Antrag auf seine Abwahl gestellt.

Bevor der Punkt Abwahl dann dran kam, trat Raddatz zurück und verließ die Sitzung..

Peter Wetzel vom LAVB ist nun der neue Jugendchef..


----------

